# is my puppy too small???



## baileymay (Sep 5, 2019)

We recently added a second vizsla to the family named jasper. He is only 7.9 lbs at roughly 10 weeks and i know that is quite small compared to most Vs. Is he always going to be really small?I was hoping for a bigger dog than our already petite female, named bailey, who is weighing in just under 40 lbs, at 2 years old. No matter how big or small he is we will love him the same but i am wondering if anyone has any experience with puppies this small. If anyone has any predictions on how big they think he will be please let me know (his mom was about 42 and dad was high 50s)
Thanks!


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

baileymay said:


> We recently added a second vizsla to the family named jasper. He is only 7.9 lbs at roughly 10 weeks and i know that is quite small compared to most Vs. Is he always going to be really small?I was hoping for a bigger dog than our already petite female, named bailey, who is weighing in just under 40 lbs, at 2 years old. No matter how big or small he is we will love him the same but i am wondering if anyone has any experience with puppies this small. If anyone has any predictions on how big they think he will be please let me know (his mom was about 42 and dad was high 50s)
> Thanks!


I just checked my records for my now larger than average boy Rafa and his biggest weight gains were between 16-24 weeks old where he really took off and piled on the pounds, you should have a much better idea by then for Jasper. I know from previous threads that the US Vizsla lines are apparently generally lower in final weight and size than the European ones, but there have been some notable exceptions! I think the biggest Vizsla I have ever heard of was from the US.

I would guess from Jasper's parents that he will end up somewhere between the two parent's weights, so probably at least 50's. 

The only early indication that Rafa was going to be so big eventually was the large size of his paws as a pup.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As long as he does not look underweight for his size. It's something I've never really worried about.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

baileymay said:


> We recently added a second vizsla to the family named jasper. He is only 7.9 lbs at roughly 10 weeks and i know that is quite small compared to most Vs. Is he always going to be really small?I was hoping for a bigger dog than our already petite female, named bailey, who is weighing in just under 40 lbs, at 2 years old. No matter how big or small he is we will love him the same but i am wondering if anyone has any experience with puppies this small. If anyone has any predictions on how big they think he will be please let me know (his mom was about 42 and dad was high 50s)
> Thanks!


I can not guarantee that this is accurate, but here is a chart that will estimate your pup's adult weight. 





Puppy Weight Chart 2021 | Estimate Your Puppy's Adult Weight | The Goody Pet


Do you want to know how heavy your puppy will get? Find out easily and quickly using our FREE puppy weight chart.




www.thegoodypet.com


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

He'll probably end up in the low to mid fifties as a 3-5 year old. At 1-1/2 to 2 years old he'll probably hover around around the 48-50lb. range and stay there for awhile.
Finn,my 20 month old, was also small as a puppy. He was just under 9 lbs. at 8 weeks old and stayed that way for a good 3-4weeks. He was a scrawny little guy.
I kept track of his weight daily for the first 5-6 months, but I'd have to charge up an old iPhone 4 to get the data. I will if you'd like it.At 20 months Finn is about 52 lbs. now, and has been for quite some time.In the next year,he'll probably gain another 3-4lbs. of "real weight"as he transitions into full adulthood.
If Jasperis happy, healthy, running around driving you and the other dog nuts, he's just fine,and is the weight he is supposed to be.


----------



## baileymay (Sep 5, 2019)

gunnr said:


> He'll probably end up in the low to mid fifties as a 3-5 year old. At 1-1/2 to 2 years old he'll probably hover around around the 48-50lb. range and stay there for awhile.
> Finn,my 20 month old, was also small as a puppy. He was just under 9 lbs. at 8 weeks old and stayed that way for a good 3-4weeks. He was a scrawny little guy.
> I kept track of his weight daily for the first 5-6 months, but I'd have to charge up an old iPhone 4 to get the data. I will if you'd like it.At 20 months Finn is about 52 lbs. now, and has been for quite some time.In the next year,he'll probably gain another 3-4lbs. of "real weight"as he transitions into full adulthood.
> If Jasperis happy, healthy, running around driving you and the other dog nuts, he's just fine,and is the weight he is supposed to be.


Haha you don’t have to charge up your iphone 4, thank you so much for all the information.


----------



## bathindian (Apr 18, 2018)

We have a 13 week puppy who is 15 lbs. He is runt of the litter of 9 so was the smallest of the bunch. He was 9 lbs at 10 weeks and 15 lbs at little over 13 weeks if that helps. He was born weighing 5.4 oz almost half of some of his bigger siblings. 
As long as the pupper looks healthy and is playful i wouldnt be too concerend. This forum has many posts about which puta my mind at ease. My understanding is that this breed doesnt follow the normal puppy weight gain progression ( the link above about puppy weight estimare says he will be 31 lbs fully grown which is way off as his parents are average weight). Even the vet was expecting him to be double the weight from 10 to 13 weeks and I suspect the vet hasnt seen many of these and was generalizing.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

bathindian said:


> We have a 13 week puppy who is 15 lbs. He is runt of the litter of 9 so was the smallest of the bunch. He was 9 lbs at 10 weeks and 15 lbs at little over 13 weeks if that helps. He was born weighing 5.4 oz almost half of some of his bigger siblings.
> As long as the pupper looks healthy and is playful i wouldnt be too concerend. This forum has many posts about which puta my mind at ease. My understanding is that this breed doesnt follow the normal puppy weight gain progression ( the link above about puppy weight estimare says he will be 31 lbs fully grown which is way off as his parents are average weight). Even the vet was expecting him to be double the weight from 10 to 13 weeks and I suspect the vet hasnt seen many of these and was generalizing.


My Vizslas are the only Vizslas at my vets practice. He has had plenty of the other pointing breeds come through his office. 
My former vet (now retired) use to breed Weimaraners.


----------

